# Living off base during training



## snoop101 (19 Aug 2008)

Hello all

Not sure if this is the right place to put this, but...

During your classes when you first start are you able to live in a house off base? If everything goes well i'll be doing my training in victoria and my Sis lives only 10 min from the base.


----------



## navymich (19 Aug 2008)

snoop101 said:
			
		

> Hello all
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place to put this, but...
> 
> During your classes when you first start are you able to live in a house off base? If everything goes well i'll be doing my training in victoria and my Sis lives only 10 min from the base.



You will find lots of information on this same subject within the forum, check out the search function.  But to give you the short answer: typically you are required to maintain a room while on course, especially for a QL3.  You will be expected to interact with your coursemates, possible night study, inspections etc.  There could be a possibility that you could meet those requirements and still stay with your sister when you're not expected for other things.  However, this will have to be determined when you start your course.


----------



## snoop101 (19 Aug 2008)

Would this be something I would bring up with my career councilor? 
A little off subject but at what point do you get assigned a career councilor?


----------



## navymich (19 Aug 2008)

snoop101 said:
			
		

> Would this be something I would bring up with my career councilor?
> A little off subject but at what point do you get assigned a career councilor?



Do you mean Career _Manage_r?  And if so, you will have one as soon as you are in the trade.  And no, this is not something you would bring up with them.  This is something that you would bring up when you are on your course.  During the first couple of days, you should have an interview with your instructors where they will get to know you and ask if there are any questions/concerns about the course, life situation, etc. If it isn't a personal interview, you might be handed a form in class to fill out, or even be asked general questions within the classroom setting.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Aug 2008)

In the majority of cases, you are required to live in Quarters while on Course; especially at your current Rank and Training.  It is much later in your military career, where you may have to opportunity to live off Base while on a Crse.


----------



## snoop101 (19 Aug 2008)

Would I be able to live on base with my wife? I know you can rent a "apartment" on the base.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Aug 2008)

snoop101 said:
			
		

> Would I be able to live on base with my wife? I know you can rent a "apartment" on the base.



I take it you never tried to do a SEARCH on any of these questions.  Perhaps now is the time.


----------



## snoop101 (19 Aug 2008)

Well just a note and I hear it all the time. The search on this forum is sometimes not the best and you really need to spend some time looking around to find an answer. 

I think I found what I was looking for though in another thread.

_As for specific places, there are PMQs (the "Married Quarters") which are administered through the CF Housing Agency.  In Esquimalt they are in specific areas near the base, and you must be a military member to get a place there.  You can get an apartment as well, but in Victoria it's a tad pricey. _

It says you must be a military member? 
So when you are doing your course in Victoria are you classified as a "military member"?


----------



## aesop081 (19 Aug 2008)

snoop101 said:
			
		

> The search on this forum is sometimes not the best and you really need to spend some time looking around to find an answer.



So spend the f*****g time looking around first.


----------



## navymich (19 Aug 2008)

snoop101 said:
			
		

> It says you must be a military member?
> So when you are doing your course in Victoria are you classified as a "military member"?



Please fill in your profile so people have more of an idea of who they are dealing with.  I'd like to give you the benefit of the doubt with this question in that you are very much a newbie, but all I am doing right now is shaking my head.

And how did you go from wanting to live with your sister off base to having a wife that you want to live with on base?  Tell the whole story up front, it might get you further.


----------



## snoop101 (19 Aug 2008)

We live in Calgary now. 
We would live with my sister, but seems as if you cant live off base while doing your course.
So then I would like to have my wife live with me on base if possible.


----------



## snoop101 (19 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> So spend the f*****g time looking around first.



From what I can get out of the attitude on this forum is that there are some really nice people that like to help out and talk, which is what a FORUM is about.Then there are others who come on here and just go through posted messages and post "Use search first" and get made at people.

I have been on a lot of forums and its amazing how people on here are making a Life changing decision and would like to talk and ask questions about what there getting into and they get such negative replies. 

Why do we even have the forum active if its more like a library with 100's of books you need to go through to find an answer that someone could take 30 sec and say "I seen this in a post two years ago here is the link......." or how hard is it if you know the answer to just post it.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Aug 2008)

snoop101 said:
			
		

> We live in Calgary now.
> We would live with my sister, but seems as if you cant live off base while doing your course.
> So then I would like to have my wife live with me on base if possible.



Here's an idea; You live in the Quarters provided, and your Wife stays for a period of time with your Sister.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Aug 2008)

snoop101 said:
			
		

> Why do we even have the forum active if its more like a library with 100's of books you need to go through to find an answer that someone could take 30 sec and say "I seen this in a post two years ago here is the link......." or how hard is it if you know the answer to just post it.



Here is a link for you that will answer just that question:  Do YOU Wonder why we have 117 Plus Pages Here ?    (Now over 133 pages.)


----------



## aesop081 (19 Aug 2008)

snoop101 said:
			
		

> or how hard is it if you know the answer to just post it.



How hard is it to do your own f'ing work ?

You know what happens when i ask my boss a question ?


----------



## snoop101 (19 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> How hard is it to do your own f'ing work ?
> 
> You know what happens when i ask my boss a question ?



When I ask my boss a question he answers it. Its his job. When people under me ask me something I answer it or if I dont know direct them to where they can find the answer. 

Granted I cant take your comments to serious as I have seen some of your comments and wonder why you even post on this forum. Most of your posts are one line smart ass remarks.

As for having alot of posts in recruiting I do agree that people need to search, but at the same time theres so many key words that refer to many posts unrelated. Try searching "wife" and you get over 100 pages that have nothing to do with having your wife live with you on base. Add some more words in there and its like a needle in a hay stack. 

So then I must ask why have forums if no one wants to help others?


----------



## George Wallace (19 Aug 2008)

snoop101 said:
			
		

> When I ask my boss a question he answers it. Its his job. When people under me ask me something I answer it or if I dont know direct them to where they can find the answer.
> 
> Granted I cant take your comments to serious as I have seen some of your comments and wonder why you even post on this forum. Most of your posts are one line smart ass remarks.
> 
> ...



Frustrated?  How do you think we feel when we are bombarded with the same questions over and over and over again?  Now people have given you some direction, and you have shown attitude.  This has created the attitude in response to your attitude.  It snowballs.  If you really know what you want to ask and have the imagination to figure out the "Keywords" then SEARCH is a bit easier to narrow down your request.  If you read Do YOU Wonder why we have 117 Plus Pages Here ? then perhaps you now see why SEARCH is becoming more difficult and you are contributing to it with yet another redundant topic.

Now, I have no idea what you expected to find by searching for "wife" but I am sure it has nothing to do with "Living Off Base", "Quarters while on Course", "Quarters on Training", etc.


----------



## navymich (19 Aug 2008)

snoop101 said:
			
		

> When I ask my boss a question he answers it. Its his job. When people under me ask me something I answer it or if I dont know direct them to where they can find the answer.



Are you talking military?  Because if you have people working under you in the military, then you should be senior enough to have known alot of the answers to the questions you are asking.  And if you are speaking about your civilian job, then that gives the idea that you are not yet at a position and time to be questioning.  Wait until you get through your training and find out for sure where you're going and when.  Your wife won't be able to move with you until you get a posting anyway.  And yes, that is talked about all through the forum too.


----------



## snoop101 (19 Aug 2008)

snoop101 said:
			
		

> Well just a note and I hear it all the time. The search on this forum is sometimes not the best and you really need to spend some time looking around to find an answer.
> 
> I think I found what I was looking for though in another thread.
> 
> ...



I found my answer here doing a search and asked another question and all I got was another person swearing at me. All I wanted was a quick answer but now it is at two pages because people on here seem to not want to answer questions and spend more time pointing out how many pages we have. (Which realistically is pretty small considering you have people from all over Canada and  the rest of the world asking questions.)

Also I am sorry if I have sounded pushy or with attitude, but I came under the assumption that the "recruiting" area was monitored by recruiters who could answer questions.


----------



## navymich (19 Aug 2008)

snoop101 said:
			
		

> ... All I wanted was a quick answer but now it is at two pages ...



Do you not read responses to your posts??  I answered your first question right after your initial post.  You responded with another question which I also answered.  If you are going to continue to ask questions, there will be more posts.  




			
				snoop101 said:
			
		

> ... but I came under the assumption that the "recruiting" area was monitored by recruiters who could answer questions...



If you read the mandatory reading when you first signed onto this site, you would have found out all about how this forum is run and by whom.  I know the links for that reading can be reprovided to you by a mod who, by the way, are here on a volunteer basis.   Also, once you are looking at your trades training, you are past the level of "recruiting".  Which once again leads to the reasoning that you should be filling in your profile, or providing details on your current situation, so people are aware of how much you need to know at this point in your career.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Aug 2008)

snoop101 said:
			
		

> I found my answer here doing a search and asked another question and all I got was another person swearing at me. All I wanted was a quick answer but now it is at two pages because people on here seem to not want to answer questions and spend more time pointing out how many pages we have. (Which realistically is pretty small considering you have people from all over Canada and  the rest of the world asking questions.)
> 
> Also I am sorry if I have sounded pushy or with attitude, but I came under the assumption that the "recruiting" area was monitored by recruiters who could answer questions.



 :

OK.  

Seeing as you don't want to listen to our advice, pointers, answers, or direction, and instead of SEARCHING for the topics covering this, you have gone off to look at a topic on "Navy Int Ops?." instead; we will leave you alone.


No need to keep this from being "LOCKED!"



PS.........Look down...........Down on the bottom of the Page.

Can you read the printing down there?


"Unofficial site, not associated with DND."


----------

